# Eye boogers



## Mandelm15 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey all I have a question. I'm rather new to owning rats and still learning a lot about them. I've noticed that Spock has theses eye boogers mostly in his right eye. I was wondering if there's anything I should do for them or if it might be something else.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Does he have mucus (the red stuff) on his nose? if so he is most likely stressed out. My rat Soda when we first got him would have eye snot since he was stressed out from moving. just wash his eye/area around his eye with a wet cloth or piece of toilet paper. It should go away soon.

he could be having a myco flare up but most rats won't have snot on their eyes just their nose, so that's not very likely. in which case you can try giving him some baytril or a piece of dark chocolate (90% or higher works best).


----------



## Peep (Aug 27, 2012)

Looks like some porphyrin that hasnt been wiped off yet. There is a slight chance it could be an eye infection or a sign of illness, as excessive porphyrin sometimes indicates this. I'd clean it off for him with a wet piece of cotton wool and just keep an eye out for a change in behavior (if he stops cleaning him self this may suggest hes ill) and if the eye looks sore/gets worse.


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

Its called porphyrin and it can be excreted from eyes and nose. Common causes are stress, upper respiratory infection, and if only from one eye...possible injury or eye irritant. Notice any sneezing, or breathing sounds other than a whoosh when you hold the rat's body up to your ear?


----------



## Mandelm15 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for all your input I really appreciate it. I've noticed that he has the red stuff around his nose at times. Not all the time. He's also starting to get a little of it on his other eye now. His breathing sounds fine to me, he's eating, drinking, cleaning himself and still playing with his cage mates.


----------

